

Ask HN: What material would you suggest go in a DIY CS education? - pandaexpress

I'm 18 and taking a gap year to work as a mobile developer.  I don't know if I'll go back to school afterwards, and I'm wondering what topics I'd need to cover to have the equivalent of a undergrad CS education?<p>Suggestions for books on topics from algorithms to discrete mathematics are appreciated.
======
Turing_Machine
Algorithms: likely either Cormen, Leiserson et al or Sedgewick

Operating systems: either Silberschatz, et al or Tanenbaum

Compilers: Aho, et al

Programming Languages: Friedman

Theory of computation: Hopcroft, et al

Graphics: Foley, et al

Artificial Intelligence: Russel and Norvig

General: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs

(edit for formatting)

------
csense
_An Introduction to the Theory of Computation_ by Sipser is excellent for
theoretical CS.

------
ekm2
There is a nice list here

<http://matt.might.net/articles/what-cs-majors-should-know/>

